# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva waar je niet zoveel van aankomt?

## koekiemonster

Beste allemaal,

ik heb een aantal jaren efexor xr gebruikt en ben nu van 150mg naar 75mg aan het afbouwen. De efexor werkt nl. niet meer. Nu wil ik dus overstappen op een ander ad. 
Omdat ik ook kamp met boulimia heb ik eens gesurft op ad die ook daarvoor geschikt zouden zijn. Ik kom dan uit op Prozac en ik lees dat je daarmee ook niet veel aankomt. Dat is voor mij héél belangrijk. Ik zit nu op een goed gewicht (62kg bij 1.68m lengte) en ik wil ABSOLUUT niet (veel) meer aankomen. 
Nu gaf ik aan bij de huisarts dat ik Prozac zou willen, maar hij leek niet zo happig hierop. Zijn argument is dat het niet meer zoveel wordt voorgeschreven omdat er nieuwere alternatieven zijn (zoals efexor xr). 
Omdat het niet in gewicht aankomen voor mij heel belangrijk is, wil ik tóch wel graag die Prozac / fluoxetine.

Wie kan me meer vertellen over Prozac; is het idd verouderd?
Zijn er meer (nieuwere) ad waarvan je ook niet substantieel aankomt?

Alvast heel veel dank!
Groetjes, Koekiemonster (die vanmorgen toch wat bijwerkingen heeft van het afbouwen. Blegh, duizelig.)

----------


## essie79

Ik denk dat het per mens verschilt. Ik heb 2x cipramil geslikt. De eerste keer viel ik 7 kilo af, de 2e keer kwam ik er 15 kilo van aan. Ik ken/kon behoorlijk wat mensen die antidip slikken en iedereen kwam er van aan. Wil je niet ontmoedigen maar naar mijn eigen ervaring is het heel moeilijk om op gewicht te blijven. Ik vond het vreselijk dat ik zo aankwam, maar heb het inmiddels geaccepteerd. Wens je er sterkte bij.

Gr, Esther

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Koekiemonster,

Hoe gaat het nu met je, en welke AD slik je nu?

Groetjes,
Tessa

----------


## Agnes574

Van de nieuwste generatie AD's zou je gewicht niet meer mogen veranderen,zoals bijv Sipralexa en Cymbalta...
Ik heb met Sipralexa idd geen gewichtstoe-, en afname.

----------


## emc

Ik neem nu prozac, mijn gewicht neemt lichtjes toe, in plaats van lichtjes af te nemen. De vraag is wat is lichtjes? Bij mij is dat 2kg op de 72 kg die ik al woog, en ik eet niet anders........... Ik heb vraagtekens bij al die bijsluiters...

----------


## katje45

> Ik neem nu prozac, mijn gewicht neemt lichtjes toe, in plaats van lichtjes af te nemen. De vraag is wat is lichtjes? Bij mij is dat 2kg op de 72 kg die ik al woog, en ik eet niet anders........... Ik heb vraagtekens bij al die bijsluiters...



Hallo,

Kan het misschien zijn dat je vocht vasthoudt met deze warme dagen momenteel? Daar heb ik zelf ook last van.

Maar stel je vragen maar die je hebt vanuit de bijsluiter. Ik zal proberen ze te beantwoorden.

----------


## Ilse34

Ik neem zoloft en ben nog niets bijgekomen.
De eerste maanden afgevallen nu is men gewicht stabiel.
Ik eet wel heel gezond. Maar dat deed k vooraf ook al.

grtzz
Ilse

----------


## Sadie

Mirtazepine (remeron) bevat geen cortisol.
De enige reden dat je daarvan aankomt is omdat je eetlust wordt opgewekt en je vocht kan vasthouden.
Nou ik slik het al 5 jaar (30mg) en weeg 50 kilo en ben 174 lang dus dik ben ik zeker niet.....

Van SSRI's word je wel dik puur omdat dat hormoon erin zit, Cortisol.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Volgens mij zit er geen cortisol in SSRI's. Dat is namelijk voor heel andere doelen en mag je niet zo lang gebruiken. Dan maakt je lichaan het niet meer zelf.

----------


## Sadie

Ik ben geen arts en ik snap ook niet precies hoe het allemaal werkt maar dit geeft misschien wat meer duidelijkheid

----------


## claudia1969

Ik heb zo'n 5 jaar zoloft gebruikt en ben er geen gram van aangekomen... misschien een goed alternatief voor prozac?

----------


## katja1976

Ik heb 1 jaar 60 mg fluoxetine geslikt reultaat 20 kg aangekomen.
Staat eveneens in de bijsluiter dat je daar van aan kunt komen.

----------


## piet10

Alle ssri's staan bekend om gewichtstoename.....de enkeling die niet aankomt is gewoon gelukkig....
Valdoxan heeft het niet maar geeft wel maagproblemen.

----------


## essie79

Ik heb eerst cipramil geslikt. De eerste keer viel ik er 6 kilo van af. De 2e keer ben ik er 20 kilo van aangekomen. Al met al ben ik in de laatste jaren 24 kilo aangkomen. Maar ik ben liever wat dikker en gelukkig dan dun en ongelukkig.

----------


## gabry

Alle AD's hebben globaal dezelfde werking, allemaal doen ze iets met je hormoonhuishouding, dat is nu eenmaal de werking van deze medicatie.
Het verschil is alleen dat een kleine groep geen of nauwelijks overgewicht krijgt.

Vooral voor vrouwen is het overgewicht een probleem.
I.v.m. de complexe hormoonhuishouding

----------


## sietske763

mijn vriendin was ook heel dik door ADs
heeft uiteindelijk wellbutrin 300xr gekregen, haar stemming is enorm opgeknapt en ze is 50 kilo afgevallen......
wellbutrin wordt in lagere mg ook wel voorgeschreven als anti-rook med.(zyban)

----------


## christel1

Mijn ventje heeft eens serlain genomen, denk dat dat voor NL zoloft is en was daar ook niks van bijgekomen en had geen ambetante nevenwerkingen
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Atleet

Prozac en effexor hier bij allebei blijft mijn gewicht stabiel

----------


## morgaine89

bij iedereen is het verschillend, voor ik aan de AD moest was ik 180 en maar 50 kilo.. (was van af kleins af aan al aan het eten om op gewicht te blijven)
inmiddels ben ik 5 jaar later zo'n 30 kilo aangekomen omdat ik aan de AD ben... totaal niet tof als je altijd dun bent geweest... maar ik moet zeggen dat ik niet zo snel meer ziek ben en ik eindelijk meer kan doen dan ik gewend was... en hoewel ik t moeilijk vind dat ik zo veel aan ben gekomen, weegt het niet op tegen het ziekzijn

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook *dik makende* ADs
ik neem ze op de rand van mn bed in.............zo kom ik niet in de verleiding om aan hongerkicken toe te geven en meestal voel ik ze niet omdat ik dan slaap.
maar ben ondanks dat wel veel aangekomen, maar net als hierboven gepost is>liever dikker en me goed voelen!

----------


## piet10

Maar een ad werkt niet alleen de paar uur nadat je hem hebt genomen en werkt dan ook overdag door dus ik weet niet of dit veel zal helpen sietske. Het doet iets met je insuline en je brein geeft geen seintjes meer dat je genoeg hebt gegeten, vandaar dat mensen automatisch teveel gaan eten met een ad.

----------


## sietske763

@piet,
bij mij helpt dat wel omdat ik na inname een hongerkick krijg.......
nam mn pillen vroeger eerder en dan ging ik heel veel eten.....en op deze manier eet ik dus veel minder.

----------


## essie79

Ik ben totaal 25 kilo aangekomen. Had er nooit zo'n last van maar inmiddels ben ik zwanger. Tja, dan gaat wel elke kilo wegen hoor. Zodra de kleine er is wil ik daar wel wat aan gaan doen. Maar ik sta toch nog steeds achter wat ik eerder schreef: liever wat dikker en gelukkig, dan dun en ongelukkig.Ondanks mijn zwangerschap voel ik mij fantastisch!

----------


## Ilse34

Ik ben ook aan het bijkomen. Ondertussen al een kledingmaat of 2...
het lijkt net of het stop knopje niet meer werkt in men hoofd.
ik kan blijven eten ...  :Frown:

----------


## essie79

Ja, dat had ik ook. Vroeger kon ik ook blijven eten maar het verschil is dat ik er nu van aan kom, vroeger niet. Dan werkte ik op een avond rustig 2 zakken chips weg. Moet ik nu niet meer proberen. Tijdens de zwangerschap mag je 10 tot 15 kilo aankomen. Ik zit bijna op de helft en er zit al 10 kilo aan. Dat gaat straks zwaar worden! Zodra het nieuwe jaar is aangebroken komt er echt niks meer in huis!

----------


## piet10

Het knopje in je hoofd wordt uitegschakeld door ssri's vandaar dat je zoveel aankomt. Balne he.
DHEA geeft er bij mij weer een beetje rem op. Maar zelfs dan is het behelpen.

----------


## Ilse34

ik ga in jan naar een dietiste gaan.
nu had ik voor ik aan de ad's was ook al wel vaak vreetbuien maar toen kwam ik er niet van aan.. en kreeg ik wel een vol gevoel.
maar nu blijft dat vol gevoel ook weg.  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

@ilse,
ik zit ook altijd met de kilo,s,
was dus altijd aan het lijnen,
let nu drastisch op de KH in het eten....en val dan zonder hongergevoel wel veel af,
tuurlijk was het weer mis na de kerstdiners, maar heb mn KH dieet weer aangenomen en ben met veel dikmakende pillen alweer de kilo,s kwijt.
en dus heel laat mn pillen innemen.

----------


## sietske763

ben trouwens ook al aantal keren bij dietiste geweest maar ik kon het gewoon niet volhouden vanwege het hongergevoel dat die pillen geven.
bij een KH arm dieet mag je veel meer eten en daarom is dat voor mij de beste methode.

----------

